# Donkey Assistance Needed: Calling All Asinus Experts



## littrella

For the pics you have up, he doesn't look too bad. If he was trained to drive in the past, you sholdn't have too much trouble bringing him back into it. They remember EVERYTHING! As far as differences between donkeys & those not blessed with long ears.... 
Donkey's don't try to get away from pressure like a horse will. They have to understand why what you want is a good idea for them to do. You can not rush a donkey. Go slow & let them think it out. Once the two of you are speaking the same language, they are very loyal & obedient. 
It took me quite awhile to get Danee to trot in hand & under harness, but now he will do it as soon as I ask. I have yet to see a donkey bolt when scared. Mine will square up & try figure out if they need to defend heard & home. 
Care wise, slow feeder's & grazzing muzzles are a godsend. Most donkeys are air ferns. Doneys will get a cresty neck quickly. I have 2 mini donks & they get 1 flake of grass hay in each slow feeder, once a day. In the winter, 1 1/2 flakes in each feeder. The only grain they get is Danee will get a handfull after we have worked in the cart. 
A good, waterproff shelter is a must. Donkey's do not shead water like a horse. They will soak it up like a cotton ball & get soaked to the skin. Mine will come running for the barn at the first sprinkle of rain. I only lock them in durring the worst ice storms in the winter.
Make sure your farrier understands donkey feet. They are very different than horses. Much more upright.
generally they are very healthy & hearty little creatures


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

We brought him home - he is such a card. We tried him out today, and he was very good considering his unfortunate-looking harness. They drove him in an open bridle with a tomb thumb and no keeper. :? Considering he listened in that, I think with at very least a proper bit he should only get better. I am used to driving horses with closed bridles, but he didn't seem to care - should I bother to get a harness with blinders? I'm not certain that he ever has been driven with blinders.

He loaded well, despite not being loaded for eight years. He certainly didn't jump right in right away, but we had him loaded without any prodding or lifting within 5 minutes. We took him home and have him currently housed in our indoor arena. When he realized he was off lead he was so happy! He rolled and trotted and sniffed to his heart's desire. I think he is glad to not have to worry about that rope any more.

From where he was in the arena, he could see all the horses, and they could vaguely see him. He didn't bray at them, and seemed hardly interested. I called our old mare and our filly into the barn and they were a bit mystified. The mare was turned inside out, and miss filly was very curious. Our donkey, once again, cared not. There was a crash noise outside and the horses ran out and did not come back in since. :lol: 

A bit later I brought him over to see the rest of the horses. They were collectively stupefied. He didn't really look at them, which confused them even more. :lol: None of them have seen a equine that small, much less a donkey. One of our mares once had to ride past a dreaded 16 hand mule and didn't care for it then and she hasn't had a change of heart. :lol: 

I figured that was a lost cause, so I took him for a walk I think he very much enjoyed. I honestly don't think he's ever just gotten to go for a walk. He has a few behavioral issues, but is not a viscous mauler, so I have high hopes for him! I also took the liberty of renaming him; I was going to ask for opinions, but I started calling him Franklin and couldn't bear to call him anything else.  He seems like a Franklin to me, and I just am not a huge fan of having fluffy names for mini horses/donkeys just because they are small.

If my computer was cooperating I'd put more pictures up, but I hope to share our adventures and I will certainly be asking more questions to those who are willing to answer them!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Happy for you! I also have a donkey & am new to them. Mine came quite overweight & her neck is very cresty. It is already a lot softer, so I'm hoping it will go down. She has "fat lumps" all over-I'm hoping I can get them to go away, but they are easy-keepers. She has a nice shelter & seems to really like the mats I keep there. I hope when it rains, she will stay under the shelter-right now she likes to stand out in the sun, and she does like her naps.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

All I have now are crappy cell-phone pictures, hopefully I can go out soon and do a proper photo-shoot. :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Lovely. I have a coming 3yo donk named Arthur who I acquired last winter. I knew nothing about donkeys and...still almost know nothing! I have learned the whole 'Ask Show Bribe Think Consider Decision' learning process with Arthur, and next year i really should progress with his training to give him a job other than companion.

I will watch and learn from your thread.


----------



## anndankev

Uh-Oh

Subbing to learn more about learning about them.

Could I really want one like I think I do?


----------



## zookeeper1991

Good luck with him! He is very cute! There is a donkey at the barn where we board our horse and he and my horse are best pals. The look on my horse's face the first time he heard that braying was just hilarious.


----------



## Zexious

He is the sweetest thing ever! Keep us updated with his progress!


----------



## nickers103

Oh my goodness, I want one! So adorable!


----------



## Dustbunny

Dang...he's really cute! He sounds like a very sensible fellow.
Initial horse reactions to long ears can be quite entertaining.


----------



## littrella

Just a warning to you all, once you go "long-ears" ya never go back!!!


----------



## Roux

Franklin is the cutest!!! I LOVE LOVE his name!! Congratz!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

So cute! I can't wait to see updates on him. My sister and I are going to pick up our two new "long eared" additions this weekend  Must be a bug going around or something hehe


----------



## SlideStop

Adorable!! 

Litt is right. They do remember EVERYTHING... which can be good, _or bad_. For example, the donkeys I work with had 3 years off driving. No ground driving, no nothing. When I "took them on" I snapped on two long leads to their halters and a whip and ground drove them away. After a few days of ground driving I got out the cart and off we went. Neither one of them skipped a beat!! They did it as if they had been doing it all along! 

On the flip side the woman who drove them before me let Venus get away with being lazy. I've spent a lot of time working on her voice commands in the round pen and making sure when I want her to do something she does it. The most important thing is making them think it's their idea. Now when I ask her to trot and she does it I reward her only making it a short distance. I've kind of tricked her into thinking "ok, it won't be far". Then I just increase the distance. And lots of praise when she is going. I try to refrain from getting after them with the whip unless I need to since I don't want to think "I'll just keep walking until she makes me". If it does come down to it I make it count then go back to voice commands and a light touch on the rump. 

Good luck with Mr. Franklin!


----------



## patslark

This donkey is a mini. They do lose those fat lumps with good food and exercise. Exercise is really the key for these guys. They like to be couch potatoes if allowed. They are adorable and usually loving and happy to be with people and get along. I trim lots of donkeys of all sizes and yes, their hooves are a bit different and can be problematic for many farriers to understand and get right. I suggest learning to trim him yourself. It's not that hard to if you learn to do it correctly from the start. Donkeys are very social herd animals even moreso than horses and a pal donkey is usually best for them.


----------



## amp23

He is too cute! I look forward to seeing your journey together.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

TGIF! Thank you all for the replies, I've had quite the week so it has taken me a bit to get back here. Franklin is doing very well, and now has two buddies - our old Morgan mare named Gypsy, and my 9 month old Curly filly Takala. They have yet to properly warm up to each other, but are past fear and aggression phases of their friendship, so hopefully things get better. Gypsy, our old mare, colicked really bad on Tuesday. :-( We almost thought we were going to lose her, but almost miraculously she was walking, eating, and drinking in the morning after 24 hours of intense pain. Lots of time, and help from our vet, she is doing better. We joke that Franklin must be a gastroenterologist and doctored her in the night. :lol: But having that tying me up I didn't get very many pictures of Franklin, so I'll share the ones that I have. 

So far I have tried working with his hooves, and trimming the fronts, which while they were not terrible, they needed it. I've tried using treats to reinforce good behavior. Sometimes it clicked with him, but he was a bit snippy taking them from me. I've seen treat/clicker training used with much success, but how do I do this without him becoming nippy? I never use treats with my horses for this reason. Also, I would like to teach him to lunge, which I imagine he has never done. How can I effectively teach him to walk/trot/canter? I have a round pen, and I've taught numerous horses to lunge and be light in the halter, but I can tell he doesn't think the same way, and isn't going to simply obey to a carrot stick waving behind him consistently enough to figure it out.

Also, he drives in an open bridle. The bit he came with was a few inches too big, and a tom thumb, so I definitely plan on getting him something different. If I am going to be driving him more, does it pay to use a closed bridle? It is just what I am used to driving horses in, but I don't know if this will adversely effect him. I'm looking to get him a half-cheek snaffle, and am weighing the difference between a jointed mouth piece and a solid one. Opinions? Also, I'm looking for a reputable online dealer of miniature tack. I want a biothane/synthetic harness, relatively cost-effective. I have all leather harnesses, so I'd like something lighter, easier to clean, and most of all, a bit cheaper. Thank you anyone for any hints.


----------



## SlideStop

For the treats, grab a small cheap Tupperware. You can even punch a hole into and clip it to your belt for easy access. You also put it on the ground and associate the click with the treat bowl. Another option is just tossing it in the floor. I throw treats around my mares feet and she goes right for them. You may have to show him a couple times first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella

I tried a o-ring snaffel with my donk & he hated it! I use a straight bar liverpool & he likes that. I've been told they have a lower pallet than horses. 

If he will do well in an open bridle, don't fix what ain't broke! Mine won't work in one, we have to use a driving bridle. 

As for the lunging, I got mine going round & round in hand. as time when on, I'd let out more & more line. Eventually I was in the center & he was going around me. It did probably take me 3 months to get to that point!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Had Franklin out driving today. We found a better bit, but we are definitely going to look into getting a bit that is mini-sized with a better mouthpiece. I measured him, and he is 9.1 hands and took all of his other measurements for getting a harness. He is better in the cart than he is ground driving. He actually very much enjoyed the little trek we went on once we got going. He is a bit rusty, so I hope to get his ground work better with some driving time intermingled. 

Anyone know a good online source for mini tack?


----------



## littrella

YEAH for Franklin!!!!!!!


----------



## amp23

That is so cute.


----------



## Zexious

That is awesome!! I want a mini donkey who drives!!


----------



## Celeste

He is too cute!


----------



## Roux

That is so cool! I am soo wanting a mini donkey to hook up to a cart! That is fantastic!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

I love Franklin!

I have a mini Donk named Dusty. She is really sweet and fun. We have a racing cart and started making our own harness. I look forward to working with her. I drove her once at my friends, who have all the gear and know how. She was great! 

I am so glad you and Franklin are clicking. I just love donkey attitude, don't you?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Franklin is getting along much better with his paddock mates. Although our old Morgan isn't particularly fond of him, but she hates everyone. She might hate him slightly less than everyone else, if that counts. :lol: But him and Takala, who is 10 months old, have hit it off. I don't think he really likes her, but Takala is persistent. She takes every moment to sniff and nibble and prod him and he lays his ears flat back. He made the mistake of walking away from her the first time, so now she'll follow him around. But he came to the conclusion that the best way to get her out of his space is to bite her legs. No one has been short enough to nip her knees before, so it surprises her a little bit. :lol: 

The three of them really are quite the show, and you'd think they'd kill each other by now what with all the gestures they throw at each other. But they somehow get along, all share space, without bumping or bruising. No Donkeys, Morgans, or Curlies have been harmed in the making of this movie. :wink:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

First of all thank-you everyone for the kind words and encouragement! (Some how I keep forgetting to mention this!)  Having a donkey is definitely good fun, and driving is even more so. Good to hear others are giving their little guys (and gals) jobs, I certainly think they enjoy getting out and doing something. Franklin does for sure. He's a work in progress, but I think Franklin is an impulse buy that I won't regret. 

It has been rainy and unpleasant this weekend, so the trio has been getting some extra 'bonding' time. Franklin hasn't stepped foot outdoors, which is probably a good thing, as I was worried they would chase him out and he'd get drenched. The horses don't mind standing in the rain eating, and spent most of their day that way. Franklin chilled inside, so I gave them hay in the barn so they had a choice to get drenched or not. With the weather like it has been I sometimes wonder what he'd have to go through if he were still at his last owner's tied out to a brush hog and standing in a chicken coop for shelter. Makes me feel good that I can offer one donkey in the world a bit of luxury for a change.

We also managed to get our hands on a pony bit! It is 4 1/2 inches, exactly what I measured him for. It's a loose ring snaffle, not ideal, but far cry from what he had before. For the $8 we spent on it, you'd think it wouldn't have been a hard choice to get him the right bit. But I put it on the second headstall that came with him, that made out of seat belts, (which I admire, it is a pretty decent bridle), and fitted it. It worked well, and he was fairly agreeable. I didn't test drive, but he carried it well. I think it will work.  

Now, our next steps would be making improvements on his cart and harness. Even though he isn't long-strided in any way, his cart needs a single tree that will move with him comfortably. I've added padding to his harness from another of our harnesses, but I hope to tailor some to his harness. Shouldn't be particularly difficult to stitch up. Health-wise, I would really love to get his teeth floated. Worst part is, we had ALL of our horse's teeth floated only a few weeks ago. Our vet was a far trek away, so it would be difficult and inconvenient to get her out for one animal. The local vet is not cheap, and kind of a pain. He does a good job, but we got seven horses floated in the time it took for our local vet to do one, and the quality of job was great but the prices were the same for seven vs. one. He isn't in discomfort, so that will be set aside, and for now our short-term health goal is to get a good round of wormer through him. 

I have to say, I'm really loving this little guy. Makes me wonder why I didn't get a donkey sooner!


----------



## Ale

Aww he looks like Harry, the mini at the farm I live on ;o


----------



## aerie

He is just too cute! I love donks


----------



## scubadreams

Subbing... Trying to gain more dinkey info as my rescue donkey Gwen does not like any horse near her baby Charlotte.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

scubadreams said:


> Subbing... Trying to gain more dinkey info as my rescue donkey Gwen does not like any horse near her baby Charlotte.


Is that your little donk in your avatar? CUTE!!! Oh, my, I am overtaken by baby donk cuteness! HELP


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

And we have snow! The horror! Franklin has been doing well; NOT a fan of the cold, however. But we got some driving in before it got too bad, but it looks like we'll be on hold for a while. (30*F+ is donkey driving weather in my book.) We even got some pictures! 

Of these pictures includes our nice refurbished cart, which was my project for a few weeks. I not only made it more aesthetically appealing by getting a new paint scheme, but I made it much more ergonomic for Franklin and myself. This includes a single-tree, along with making it properly balanced for Frank, but with leg room for myself. (I'm 5'9" and I imagine this was a child's cart, there certainly were things to be desired prior to the remodel.) I used the same boards, but cut them all into 4" sections, painted them black, and spaced them a centimeter or so apart. Not only does it look better, but it extended the longevity of the cart and increases "dirt flow" so now material can fall through the bottom rather than wearing it out. All that is left is spray painting the other half of the single-tree. It looks a bit ridiculous only half-painted. :lol: Not sure exactly why I only managed to paint half of it. :?

Franklin was a very good boy for our excursions. He is making improvements, that is for sure. Our first day with 'new' wheels I took a short drive. Mostly enough to get pictures, then maybe 10 minutes longer. Day two I took him for a gallivant around the pastures. The whole loop was pushing a mile, but he very much enjoyed it. I managed to snap a picture whilst on the road that completes the loop back into the driveway. One car passed us, and he simply stopped, then continued when it passed. Very proud of him.

Frank is very good about staying out of inclement weather. Every morning he brays to me when I go and put a bale in the outside feeder. I take a flake and give it to him in the stall for something to nibble on. Usually the horses will stay outside and eat, but today it was cold enough where everyone stayed inside for a their meals! I knew it had to be cold when there was hay sitting outside untouched.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

BITD. My donk is also annoyed by the snow. She is braying every time she sees me and gives me the look. 

You and Frank look awesome! I need to get busy on our rigging so we can catch up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

My donkey was braying the other morning while she was laying down-I didn't know they could do that.


----------



## scubadreams

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Is that your little donk in your avatar? CUTE!!! Oh, my, I am overtaken by baby donk cuteness! HELP


Yes it is


----------



## Zexious

....
.........
I think Frank wants to come live with me in CO. And drive my crippled butt around everywhere :> 8>!!!


----------

